# Ο Ιώβ είχε ιώβεια υπομονή: Ανθρωπωνυμικά



## nickel (Aug 8, 2010)

Ξέρουμε ότι ο Ιώβ είχε _ιώβεια_ υπομονή, όμως… του James ή, ελληνικότερα, του βασιλιά της Αγγλίας Ιάκωβου Α΄ η εποχή πώς λέγεται; Η _*Jacobean*_. _Ιακώβειος_; _Ιακωβική_; Όχι, *ιακωβιανή*. Λέξη που δεν έχουν τα γνωστά ελληνικά λεξικά. Θα τη βρείτε πάντως στο Penguin και στο διαδίκτυο. Για να κλείσουμε (και) αυτή την τρύπα, ξεκινάμε τη λίστα με τα ανθρωπωνυμικά βασιζόμενοι στο υλικό από τη Wikipedia (ευχαριστούμε, Σ., για τον σύνδεσμο), λες και δεν έχουμε του κόσμου τις λίστες να δουλεύουμε δουλεύετε μέχρι τα γεράματά σας, και ζητούμε τον οβολό σας.

Προς το παρόν, αντιγράφω ένα χρήσιμο σημείωμα από το ΛΝΕΓ:

*-ιος ή -ειος;* *κύρια ονόματα σε -/ios/.* Για την ορθογραφία των ουσιαστικών και επιθέτων κυρίων ονομάτων σε *-/ios/*, ανθρωπωνυμίων και τοπωνυμίων, είναι χρήσιμο να γνωρίζουμε τα εξής: 
(α) Με *-ιος* γράφονται όλα τα βαπτιστικά ονόματα (ανθρωπωνύμια) και όλα τα επίθετα από τοπωνύμια που δηλώνουν καταγωγή, τόπο κ.λπ. Παραδείγματα: 
(ί) *Ανθρωπωνύμια (βαπτιστικά):* _Αντώνιος, Γεώργιος, Δημήτριος, Ελευθέριος, Ευγένιος, Ευτύχιος, Ευστάθιος, Ευσέβιος_ κ.τ.ό. (Εξαιρούνται και γράφονται με -_ειος_ τα _Βασίλειος_ και _Δαρείος_.) 
(ii) *Τοπωνυμικά επίθετα:* _Κορίνθ-ιος (Κόρινθος), Ρόδ-ιος (Ρόδος), Ολύμπ-ιος (Όλυμπος), Ζακύνθ-ιος (Ζάκυνθος), Λέσβ-ιος (Λέσβος), Πάρ-ιος (Πάρος), Βερολίν-ιος (Βερολίνο), Λονδίν-ιος (Λονδίνο), Μετσόβ-ιος_ (και όχι _Μετσόβ-ειος_!) (_Μέτσοβο_) κ.ο.κ. 
(β) Με *- ειος* γράφονται ανθρωπωνυμικά επίθετα, που γίνονται από ονόματα προσώπων. Παραδείγματα: _Ομήρ-ειος (Όμηρος), Πυθαγόρ-ειος (Πυθαγόρας), Επικούρ-ειος (Επίκουρος), Ηράκλ-ειος (Ηρα-κλής), Άρ-ειος (Άρης), Αχίλλ-ειος (Αχιλλεύς), Σοφόκλ-ειος (Σοφο-κλής), Αισχύλ-ειος (Αισχύλος)_ κ.ο.κ. Με -ι- παραδίδονται τα _Απολ-λώνιος, Ποσειδώνιος, Πλουτώνιος_.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2010)

Πάντως, πολλές, ίσως οι περισσότερες ιακωβιανές του διαδικτύου οφείλονται στον μαθηματικό Γιάκομπι (και γράφονται στα αγγλικά Jacob*i*an).


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2010)

Ναι, ανησύχησα προς στιγμήν, επειδή δεν είχα ακούσει για _ιακωβιανή μήτρα_, αλλά κατάλαβα ποιος ήταν ο λάκκος στη φάβα. Το(ν) έχει ο συγκεντρωτικός.


----------



## daeman (Aug 8, 2010)

Για τα τοπωνυμικά, άλλη μια λίστα από την ελληνική Βικιπαιδεία 
(με τη σημείωση για τα δύσκολα: check it with Lexilogia first or use at your own risk :
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%AC%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%B3%CE%BF%CF%82_%CE%B5%CE%B8%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CF%8E%CE%BD_%CE%BF%CE%BD%CE%BF%CE%BC%CE%AC%CF%84%CF%89%CE%BD


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2010)

Ορίστε, να βάλω μια δεκάδα των θετικών επιστημών για «το καλό»:



Abel, Niels Henrik | Άμπελ, Νιλς Χένρικ | αβελιανός
Bacon, Francis| Μπέικον, Φράνσις (Βάκων, Φραγκίσκος)| βακωνικός, βακώνειος
Bayes, Thomas| Μπέις, Τόμας| μπαγεσιανός
Descartes, René [Cartesius, Renatus] | Ντεκάρτ, Ρενέ [Καρτέσιος]| καρτεσιανός
Gauss, (Johann) Carl Friedrich | Γκάους, (Γιόχαν) Καρλ Φρίντριχ| γκαουσιανός
Hamilton, William Rowan | Χάμιλτον, Γουίλιαμ Ρόουαν| χαμιλτώνειος
Jacobi, Carl Gustav Jakob | Γιακόμπι, Καρλ Γκούσταβ Γιάκομπ| ιακωβιανός
Laplace, Pierre-Simon | Λαπλάς, Πιέρ-Σιμόν | λαπλασιανός
Napier, John | Νέιπιερ, Τζον (ή Ναπίερ)| νεπέρειος
Riemann, Bernhard | Ρίμαν, Μπέρνχαρτ| ριμάνειος


----------



## blackadder (Aug 9, 2010)

Καλησπέρα, καλοί μου λεξιλόγοι!

Ορίστε ο οβολός μου: ένα ανθρωπωνυμικό που διάβασα χτες στον Russell και δεν υπάρχει στη λίστα της βίκι: Antiochan (persecutions), δηλαδή του Αντιόχου του τέταρτου (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antiochus_IV_Epiphanes). Το αφήνω στα ικανά χέρια σας.


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2010)

Αυτός που είναι από την Αντιόχεια είναι αντιόχειος. 
Ο σχετικός με τον Αντίοχο, λογικά δεν θα είναι ο αντιοχικός; Όπως οι αντιοχικοί πόλεμοι;


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2010)

Πολύ ωραία. Από τον Μακεδόνα *Αντίοχο* έχουμε την *Αντιόχεια*.

Στο OED έχουμε μόνο *Antiochene* και *Antiochian* με τη σημασία:
A. adj. Of or pertaining to Antioch in Syria, esp. to the school of theology represented chiefly by the church at Antioch in the 4th and 5th centuries. B. n. An adherent of this school.

Γι' αυτά έχουμε _αντιοχειανός_ και *Αντιοχειανούς*.

Αλλά για το _Antiochan_, αν δεν βάλουμε απλώς «του Αντίοχου Δ΄», έχω την εντύπωση ότι το επίθετο πρέπει να είναι _αντιόχειος_. _Antiochan persecutions = αντιόχειες διώξεις_.


Προσθήκη: Μμμ, _αντιοχικές_. Πρέπει να βάλω σε ενέργεια την αυτόματη γεννήτρια παραγώγων.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 9, 2010)

Χμ, δεν βλέπω πουθενά τους "Αντιοχείς" για τους κατοίκους της Αντιόχειας ή τους καταγόμενους από αυτήν. Δεν θα έπρεπε;

Το αντιοχικός το έχω συναντήσει και τείνω να το προτιμήσω (ειδικά για τους πολέμους). Για τις διώξεις και τα λοιπά μάλλον αποφεύγω τη χρήση επιθέτου.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2011)

Hesiodic plough = ησιόδειο άροτρο


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2011)

Ο Βύρων βρίσκεται εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9382-Byronic-hero-βυρωνικός-ήρωας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2011)

Και πώς λέμε στα ελληνικά την Jacobite Raising of 1745 που θυμήθηκε σήμερα επετειακά η γουίκη; Υποθέτω ιακωβιτική εξέγερση;


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2011)

Ναι. Οι Ιακωβίτες, ο Ιακωβιτισμός, η Ιακωβιτική Εξέγερση.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ιάκωβος_Β'_της_Αγγλίας


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2011)

John Stuart Mill > Millian > Millianism
Friedrich Ludwig Gottlob Frege > Fregeanism


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2012)

Lessepsian migrant = λεσεψιανός μετανάστης


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ορίστε, να βάλω μια δεκάδα των θετικών επιστημών για «το καλό»:
> 
> 
> 
> Bayes, Thomas| Μπέις, Τόμας| μπαγεσιανός



Στο δικό μου λεξικό στατιστικής έχει το επίθετο «μπεϋζιανός».

Να προσθέσω στον πίνακα και τον George Boole > Τζωρτζ Μπουλ > μπουλιανός (γιατί δεν είναι λίγοι αυτοί που νομίζουν ότι το _Boolean_ είναι κύριο όνομα...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 7, 2012)

Το οποίο μπεϋζιανός (μπεϋζιανή ανάλυση) είναι κάπου 200 φορές πιο συχνό στο νέτι...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2012)

Peyer > παϋέρειος


----------



## bernardina (Sep 7, 2012)

Ferdinand de Saussure > saussurean paradox > σωσσυρικό παράδοξο


----------



## bernardina (Sep 7, 2012)

Sir Isaac Newton > newtonian > νευτώνεια (φυσική) νευτώνεια (ρευστά)

μη νευτώνεια ρευστά


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ferdinand de Saussure > saussurean paradox > σωσσυρικό παράδοξο


Κάποιο προτιμούν το *σωσσυριανό*. Για τη μεταγραφή δεν θα πω τίποτα...


----------



## bernardina (Sep 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κάποιο προτιμούν το *σωσσυριανό*. Για τη μεταγραφή δεν θα πω τίποτα...



Τι να πεις για τη μεταγραφή; Για δοκίμασε να το πληκτρολογήσεις με απλουστευμένη ορθογραφία... ;)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 8, 2012)

Ελισαβετιανή (εποχή κτλ) (θεωρώ πιο σωστό το _ελισαβετανή_, αλλά τόσπαν..)
Βικτωριανή (εποχή κτλ)
Σεξπιρικό -ή σαιξπηρικό- ;)(έργο)
Μακιαβελική (αντίληψη, μέθοδος κτλ)


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 8, 2012)

Προσθέτω και μερικά από την ανατομία:

Nathanael Highmore > ιγμόρειος
Clopton Havers > αβερσιανός
Bartolomeo Eustachi > ευσταχιανός
Adam Christian Thebesius > θεβεσιανός
Leonardo Botallo > βοτάλ(λ)ειος


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Bartolomeo Eustachi > ευσταχιανός


Η ευσταχιανή, οι Ευστάχιοι και οι Ευστάθιοι


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2012)

bernardina said:


> (θεωρώ πιο σωστό το _ελισαβετανή_, αλλά τόσπαν..)


Συγγνώμη που ξεγκριζάρω τα γκρίζα, αλλά, εκτός από τα διάφορα άλλα σε _-ιανός_ (π.χ. _Καλαματιανός_), πιστεύω ότι εδώ υπάρχει επιρροή από τα ιταλικά (_elisabettiana_).

Παρατηρώ τις απλοποιήσεις: υπάρχει το _σεξπιρικός_. Τα _βικτοριανή / βικτωριανή_ έχουν συζητηθεί αλλού. Διπλά γράμματα δεν υπάρχουν στα _μακιαβελική_ και _ελισαβετιανή_. Την _μπεϊζιανή_ τη σνομπάρατε. Οι _παϊέρειες_ δεν υπάρχουν ούτε για πλάκα. Οπότε πού να τολμήσω να αναφέρω τον _σοσιρικό_.
:inno:


----------



## bernardina (Sep 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Οπότε πού να τολμήσω να αναφέρω τον _σοσιρικό_.
> :inno:


Τόλμα, καλέ! Ποιος σ' το απαγορεύει; 
Πιθανότατα έχει να κάνει με τη συχνότητα εμφάνισης. Δεν είναι από τους όρους που συναντάς κάθε τρεις και λίγο, οπότε μάλλον έχει ψιλο-ταριχευτεί σ' αυτή τη μορφή. Υπομονή... 


Συμπλήρωση: Κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο με το _ελισαβετανός_, μου φαίνεται σωστότερο και το Θιβετανός (και όχι Θιβετιανός). Αυτό το έχου(τ)με συζητήσει πουθενά;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 10, 2013)

Για τις γαλότσες ( wellington boots)* και τα σάντουιτς ξέραμε. Αλλά για τη σιλουέτα... ούτε που θα μου περνούσε από το μυαλό ότι προέρχεται από ανθρώπινο όνομα. 

silhouette — “A drawing consisting of the outline of something, especially a human profile, filled in with a solid color.” After Étienne de Silhouette (1709-1767), a French finance minister who imposed strict economic restrictions on the rich during the Seven Years War. His name came to refer to anything done inexpensively, and particularly to the black outline portraits, the very cheapest way to capture your likeness. 

Εδώ έχει κι άλλα ενδιαφέροντα.  (Όπως, για παράδειγμα, το sideburns που ήταν... Burnside) :huh:

*a type of Hessian boots


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2013)

Δεν ήξερα ότι το ψαράκι _guppy_ είναι όνομα (OED: from the name of R. J. L. Guppy, a Trinidad clergyman who sent the first recorded specimen to the British Museum) και θυμήθηκα την περίπτωση του Γάλλου διπλωμάτη Jean Nicot, που έκανε γνωστό τον καπνό στις Βερσαλίες και απαθανατίστηκε στη _νικοτίνη_. Εμάς μας ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα για το σπουδαίο γαλλικό λεξικό του.

Εξακολουθεί να με θέλγει περισσότερο σ' αυτή την παρέα η περίπτωση της _γαρδένιας_, από το όνομα του βοτανολόγου που τον λέγανε Garden!


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2013)

Το φυτικό βασίλειο είναι γεμάτο ονόματα τέτοια, γαρδένια, φούξια, καμέλια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2013)

SBE said:


> Το φυτικό βασίλειο είναι γεμάτο ονόματα τέτοια, γαρδένια, φούξια, καμέλια.


Για τη φούξια και την μπουκαμβίλια και τα περισσότερα απ' αυτά μπορείς να φανταστείς ότι πήραν το όνομά τους από άνθρωπο. Πόσο εύκολο είναι να φανταστείς ότι η _gardenia_ δεν πήρε το όνομά της από τον κήπο / _garden_, αλλά από βοτανολόγο που είχε αυτό το όνομα. Με την ευκαιρία: η χέστρα / _crapper _δεν πήρε το όνομά της από τον Crapper, αλλά από το _crap_.


----------



## Katsik35 (Feb 11, 2013)

Νας προσθέσουμε και τα ονόματα των υπερουράνιων στοιχείων:
Κιούριο (Pierre και Marie Curie)
Αϊνσταΐνιο (Albert Einstein)
Φέρμιο (Enrico Fermi)
Μεντελέβιο (Dmitri Mendeleev)
Νομπέλιο (Alfred Nobel)
Λωρένσιο (Ernest O. Lawrence)
Ραδερφόρντιο (Ernest Rutherford)
Σιμπόργκιο (Glenn T. Seaborg)
Μπόριο (Niels Bohr)
Μαϊτνέριο (Lise Meitner)
Ρεντγκένιο (Wilhelm Röntgen)
Κοπερνίκιο (Nicolaus Copernicus)
Φλερόβιο (Georgy Flyorov)


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2013)

Το νικέλιο (nickel) δεν βλέπω. Δεν είναι αυτό υπερουράνιο στοιχείο; :) :)


----------



## Katsik35 (Feb 11, 2013)

Όχι, αυτό είναι .. επουράνιο.


----------

